

Rebuilding the Web We Lost - state
http://dashes.com/anil/2012/12/rebuilding-the-web-we-lost.html

======
xk_id
Excellent article! I'm looking forward for the next wave!

His insights echo some of mine regarding social media; it's both comforting
(knowing that I'm not crazy), and scary (discovering that others are seeing
the patterns I see). I have an idea for a new kind of social media website,
which I really believe it could be disruptive; I just wish I wouldn't have to
spend so much time with this useless university work, and instead code…

